# Power-Pole Introduce the Micro Anchor



## moloch16 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a possible addition to my jon boat, always thought a power-pole would be nice. Not much details out yet, will need to wait and see details and pricing.

https://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_123/micro-anchor.html


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 9, 2013)

Lot's of details on power-pole.com.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eL3qSTgnxM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2013)

Up to 1500 lbs would cover a pretty good sized boat.

Neat deal but those things are way out of my price range for an anchor. Even the accessories are insanely expensive. A manual spud pole would be a lot cheaper for basically the same thing.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 9, 2013)

I fish relatively shallow rivers for flatheads. I anchor bow and stern....I'm getting tired of getting big fish wrapped up in the aft anchor and/or pulling it in when a fish is on. I hate boat sway and like fishing eddy currents...can be tough to get the boat to sit still even with two anchors. Been thinking about a pole solution...even if it's the manual deal.

No telling what the price tag for this thing will be.


----------



## 2sac (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321715#p321715 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]I fish relatively shallow rivers for flatheads. I anchor bow and stern....I'm getting tired of getting big fish wrapped up in the aft anchor and/or pulling it in when a fish is on. I hate boat sway and like fishing eddy currents...can be tough to get the boat to sit still even with two anchors. Been thinking about a pole solution...even if it's the manual deal.
> 
> No telling what the price tag for this thing will be.


I've got a Talon on my rig and my only regret is I didn't buy it years ago.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 9, 2013)

i like it! i bet it wont be cheap.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2013)

https://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


----------



## spagatti (Oct 9, 2013)

They posted pricing on their site. While not cheap, I was expecting it to be more expensive actually.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Oct 9, 2013)

Try searching shallow water anchor on here and I am sure you will find some good info


----------

